# Platform pedals



## nickmpower (Dec 21, 2007)

Can anyone suggest some big platform pedals that wont break the bank?

thanks


----------



## harl-adri-harl (Nov 10, 2007)

NS leg eaters 
i use it and go well


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Please do a search. This topic comes up quite frequently.

Kona Jacksh!t. Cheap, durable, great profile.


----------



## nickmpower (Dec 21, 2007)

yeah, Im looking specificly for wide thin pedals. Ive been looking at

Speedplay Drilliums (these are completly flat though not concave, Problem??)
leg eaters


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Wellgo MG-1, crazy light, good grip.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

nickmpower said:


> yeah, Im looking specificly for wide thin pedals. Ive been looking at
> 
> Speedplay Drilliums (these are completly flat though not concave, Problem??)
> leg eaters


well thats a little more than the cheap we thought you were looking for.

yeah, those things are killer, wide, thin with a good bearing setup. a buddy of mine has been beating on them all summer with good results.

for about the same price, i'm running a set of eastons, equally as kick arse.


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

woops forget what i said i thought u wanted super thin somwhere-misread


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

kona wah wah!


----------



## dmgrapid (May 5, 2006)

I agree----kona wah wah first specialized second====


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

my buddy rides the TBC stepdown pedal and seems to like them.
I like the spesh lo pros.. but they're kind of pricey.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

I've had good luck with Ringle Zu-Zu's... cheap, sealed cartridges, great grip with 5.10s.

Wellgo MG-1's are great, just a slimmer profile and lighter.

Maybe try and score some Shimano DX's?

At some point, platform pedals are just that... comes down to personal preference. I've had good luck with 5050xx's, but yet some people on the Internet HATE them.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Jan 12, 2004)

*Kona Wah Wah*

I think I spelled that right. Speedplay is an xc/road co and I don't hold out much hope for their long term durability. The Kona Wahwah is low profile and super easy to maintain not to mention it's stellar price, aside from that I really like the Shimano DX (at twice the price).


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

*Like these?*



Rb said:


> Maybe try and score some Shimano DX's?


cost fittttty $ and change, but we'll see how they compare to my Azonic Fusion Mag's


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

azonic a frames


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

nickmpower said:


> Can anyone suggest some big platform pedals that wont break the bank?
> 
> thanks


Wellgo B-67: $39.99 from Pricepoint, wide platform with good concavity (is that a word?) and they stand up to my fat-assed hackery for years.


----------



## nickmpower (Dec 21, 2007)

I ended up getting some Wah wahs off ebay. I will let you guys know how i like them


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

people dont seem to mention foot size when asking,i tried shimano dx and dmr v8 and v12,but they were just to small im with xs will on the jackshit.

nickmpower could you measure the pedal from front pin to rear pin in mm please so i can compare to my jackshit primo,just if they are smaller im sticking with my jackshit.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Wellgo Magnesium. Light, thin and great bearings.


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

+1 for azonic A-frames and +1 for the shimano DX's

azonics i use personally use and love em. smooth bearings, plenty grippy

DX's used by lots of my friends. smooth, cheap, grippy. bearings dont feel as good as my azonics though, especially after a lot of use


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

I've got a bro who rides Speedplay Drilliums. He breaks pretty much everything he rides. Over the past 2 seasons he has yet to cause any harm to his Drilliums. Nice pedals.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Atomlab anyone???


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

I like my Tioga MX Pro's


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

tibug said:


> Atomlab anyone???


That's what I'm thining.


----------



## nickmpower (Dec 21, 2007)

perhaps i should have waited a little longer before pulling the trigger, BTW i read a bunch of reviews that atom labs pedals were falling off, they have probably fixed the issue by now though


----------



## Master Nameless (Dec 7, 2006)

+2 or whatever the count might be for Azonic A frames. Bearings are excellent considering the price and I've never had an issue with the grip and that's with Vans.


----------



## Toddmac1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Kona Wah Wah, I bought a set off e-bay for 85$ a month ago & they are strong, big, thin & all of the traction pins screw in from the bottom. Can't comment on durability as I have only had them for a month but the sure feel sturdy.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

Toddmac1 said:


> Kona Wah Wah, I bought a set off e-bay for 85$ a month ago & they are strong, big, thin & all of the traction pins screw in from the bottom. Can't comment on durability as I have only had them for a month but the sure feel sturdy.


toddmac1...could you measure from the front pin to the rear pin just to give me a better idea of size,and are they pretty grippy.:thumbsup:

also to the tioga mx pro user my bud has them and god damn they are grippy just to small for my feet.


----------



## mitk125 (Nov 6, 2007)

I have the kona jackshit on my bike and they suck. Got the Kore Elite's and i actually stay on the pedals now. 50 is kind of expensive but they're well worth it


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

i just got a pair of wellgo b 27's for a buy it now of $35 from an ebay bike shop up in oregon. not the thinnest pedals but super grippy. cant comment on bearing life etc yet but..


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

They'll probably fall apart on me within a year but I just picked these poverty peddlers up at danscomp.com for $16.99. I got them just for temporary use but I really like them and will keep them till they fail. Way more grippy than the Primo tenderizers I was using and much wider which helps with my 3E wide Fred Flinstone feet. Not the thinnest but not overly chunky. I just can't see spending over $30-$40 for pedals that I'm just going to mutilate.


----------



## Toddmac1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Konut,

The Wah Wah pedal platform is 3.75" Front to Back x 4" wide, the pins are 3 3/8" apart front to back & there are 10 per side. The pedals are concave & are very grippy. I use them with Vans, I have yet to try a sticky shoe. They are similar to Atomlab's trail king but have more pins.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

combatkimura said:


> They'll probably fall apart on me within a year but I just picked these poverty peddlers up at danscomp.com for $16.99. I got them just for temporary use but I really like them and will keep them till they fail. Way more grippy than the Primo tenderizers I was using and much wider which helps with my 3E wide Fred Flinstone feet. Not the thinnest but not overly chunky. I just can't see spending over $30-$40 for pedals that I'm just going to mutilate.


Those pedals are IDENTICAL to my Wellgos...... :nono:


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

atomlab gi...so pimp and thin, but seriously the non-du version is better. weird but true


----------



## nickmpower (Dec 21, 2007)

I got the wah wahs for $61. should be good i think


----------



## t66 (Jan 20, 2004)

I'll 2nd the vote for Tioga MX Pros. Light, strong and cheap.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Those pedals are IDENTICAL to my Wellgos...... :nono:


Why is that a :nono: ? I'm pretty sure more than one company buys the same pedals from "the orient" and labels them as their own.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

t66 said:


> I'll 2nd the vote for Tioga MX Pros. Light, strong and cheap.


I guess cheap is a relative term  . Those are seriously nice pedals though.


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

wah wah's look sick! and they are cheap too. I saw some on ebay like at 45$ but guess they sold out. this is the only thing I could find.

here http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2008-KONA-W...ageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m118


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Where and what are these badass gold ano pedals?


----------



## hbmedic (Dec 8, 2007)

*Crank Brother's 5050*

I don't know why no one has mentioned the crank brothers 5050 pedals.. They are clearly the most popular among pro and sponsored riders such as Sam Hill and Steve Peat. Unsealed run around $50-$80 and sealed can be found for less than a hundred on e-bay to $120 at the retail level. Not to mention there are tons of colors, you can change the panels to match your bike color configuration. 5050's are the best. :thumbsup:


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

*Them be spiders....*

illnacord

Pedals are Dark Cycles Arachnids...

Not a cheapie.

More pics here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=345750

http://www.darkcycles.com/arachnid.htm

michael


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

hbmedic said:


> I don't know why no one has mentioned the crank brothers 5050 pedals.. They are clearly the most popular among pro and sponsored riders such as Sam Hill and Steve Peat. Unsealed run around $50-$80 and sealed can be found for less than a hundred on e-bay to $120 at the retail level. Not to mention there are tons of colors, you can change the panels to match your bike color configuration. 5050's are the best. :thumbsup:


They are heavy, not the best shape, and sponsored riders use them because..... THEY GET THEM FOR FREE. :skep:


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

Toddmac1 said:


> Hey Konut,
> 
> The Wah Wah pedal platform is 3.75" Front to Back x 4" wide, the pins are 3 3/8" apart front to back & there are 10 per side. The pedals are concave & are very grippy. I use them with Vans, I have yet to try a sticky shoe. They are similar to Atomlab's trail king but have more pins.


toddmac1 thanks for the info will measure them up tomorrow and see the difference.

thanks again,mark.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> They are heavy, not the best shape, and sponsored riders use them because..... THEY GET THEM FOR FREE. :skep:


yeah i second that ****. i have 2 friend taht have pairs...both got them for free and both dont ride them anymore. they dont stick worth shiz unless you put freakin HUGE spikes in em, but that just ruins your shoes in like one day.

not worth it.

my favs.
1. specialized lopro- super lo pro fo sho. lots of pins. nuff said
2. animal hamilton - almost as many pins as lopro, comes in like 20 colors for you nitpicks out there. big. 
3. anything else besides fvckin 5050s


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Wellgo MG-1, crazy light, good grip.


Agreeded, Just got a pair.


----------



## hbmedic (Dec 8, 2007)

*5050's are good for me..*

My 2008 demo 7 came with the specialized pedals, my previous bike was a 2007 Kona Stinky Deluxe with Kona pedals, both sucked.. Now I have 5050's with blue, black, and silver panels and they I believe I have 9 pins on each side of each pedal and they work as well as any other pedal I've used. I didn't get them for free and I know many other riders that use them. I think there are more issues going on here that aren't related to the performance or weight of the pedals. I think you should try them before you take up space putting them down.. Nice 05 rides, technology has changed somewhat in the past 3 years.. A little out of date?! Maybe you don't like the price of the 5050's? Doesn't matter. 5050's are good for me..:thumbsup:


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

WahWahs look really nice.

I like these too, $65 at danscomp.com


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

hbmedic said:


> My 2008 demo 7 came with the specialized pedals, my previous bike was a 2007 Kona Stinky Deluxe with Kona pedals, both sucked.. Now I have 5050's with blue, black, and silver panels and they I believe I have 9 pins on each side of each pedal and they work as well as any other pedal I've used. I didn't get them for free and I know many other riders that use them. I think there are more issues going on here that aren't related to the performance or weight of the pedals. I think you should try them before you take up space putting them down.. Nice 05 rides, technology has changed somewhat in the past 3 years.. A little out of date?! Maybe you don't like the price of the 5050's? Doesn't matter. 5050's are good for me..:thumbsup:


I was actually thinking of getting 5050's for my new rig, but I hear a lot of bad crap about them.

Good to hear stuff from someone that actually owns them. I still think I'll try them out on the new build. Specifically, what do you like about the pedals?


----------



## hbmedic (Dec 8, 2007)

I've had a lot of pedals over the years and I like the flat pedals, I can't stand clip in pedals. I like these pedals because they are wide, they offer quality engineering with a proven leader in metal mechanics for bikes, they feel like a nice, sturdy product, and they are customizable to go with the color scheme of your bike. Pro's might get em' for free, but they use them, a lot of people use them. I think it's fairly obvious, if your going to be climbing, you should realistically be using clip in pedals as it assists in lifting and rotating the pedals. I haven't compared the weights of pedals to the 5050's because weight is not truly a concern of mine. I considered a few different pedals to replace my specialized pedals that came on the bike, I decided on the 5050's. I don't have anything bad to say about other pedals, I just liked these the best. hb


----------



## dhjunkie (Apr 15, 2007)

the downfall of the 5050's for me is the HUGGGEE axle hump in the middle, instead of the pedal being concave its convex.. absolutely horrible if u ask me.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

hbmedic said:


> I don't know why no one has mentioned the crank brothers 5050 pedals.. They are clearly the most popular among pro and sponsored riders such as Sam Hill and Steve Peat. Unsealed run around $50-$80 and sealed can be found for less than a hundred on e-bay to $120 at the retail level. Not to mention there are tons of colors, you can change the panels to match your bike color configuration. 5050's are the best. :thumbsup:


5050s suck. very little grip, fall apart quickly, BUT they look purdy :madman:

Oh and last time I checked, Steve Peat clips in using mallets.

And pro's use them because they get PAID to use them.


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

I own 50/50's and I hate them. Mud doesn't clear on them and that hump from the axle blows. I landed hard 2 weeks ago and bruised the middle of my foot. They are coming of the bike and going in the trash can.


----------



## hbmedic (Dec 8, 2007)

Ridiculous.. Have you even looked at the pedals.. The front portion of the pedal is a flat surface at the axle it raises maybe 2mm and remains the same height to the rear of the pedal, therefore the toe sits on a lower part of the pedal and raises to the heel. Engineering would tell you that as the foot presses on the pedal if it began to slip to the rear it would catch at the axle and again at the rear of the pedal. Convex would mean that the axle would be raised and the rest of the pedal on both sides would be below the level of the axle. This is not the case. Concave would mean that both sides of the pedal would be higher than the center, not ideal either. It's a good pedal. Why don't you talk about what you like rather than what you don't like, especially when your wrong about what you don't like. Have a happy new year.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

hbmedic said:


> Ridiculous.. Have you even looked at the pedals.. The front portion of the pedal is a flat surface at the axle it raises maybe 2mm and remains the same height to the rear of the pedal, therefore the toe sits on a lower part of the pedal and raises to the heel. Engineering would tell you that as the foot presses on the pedal if it began to slip to the rear it would catch at the axle and again at the rear of the pedal. Convex would mean that the axle would be raised and the rest of the pedal on both sides would be below the level of the axle. This is not the case. Concave would mean that both sides of the pedal would be higher than the center, not ideal either. It's a good pedal. Why don't you talk about what you like rather than what you don't like, especially when your wrong about what you don't like. Have a happy new year.


How can *I* be wrong about what *I* don't like???

I've had extensive time on 5050s, both models. The stock pins provide inadequate amounts of traction, in despite of wearing fully broken in 5.10s. That being said, when i swapped the pins out for some Woodman Pedal spikes, the traction offered was normal, but still not ideal IMO. Also I dislike how thick they are, but that's a personal preference.

My major gripe is how they fall apart. I've seen many a bent spindle, many blown bearings, and many missing plates.

The specialized pedals that came on your Demo are very very very very very cheap versions of the loPro mags. I can understand why you didn't like them.

My personal favorite is the Atomlab Trailking. One of the thinnest pedals on the market, with one of the largest spindles, grippiest pedals i've used. and not hard on the bank ($120)


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

I like anything but 50/50's, I rather step on dog poopies. My New Years resolution is to put on some cheap "Made In China" pedals. Happy holidays.


----------



## hbmedic (Dec 8, 2007)

You can be wrong about what you don't like because your description of why you didn't like the product was wrong. I believe the initial author of this thread was looking for ideas on what to buy, testimonials are good but biased complaint and false information I don't believe was his goal. Instead what you should have done was included your last line as your only line and that would've been sufficient. I haven't heard anything bad about 5050 pedals, I know a lot of people that use them. Maybe after having them for a year or more I'll think differently. I looked at several other pedals including the drillium pedals and the DMR V12 pedals and I didn't find any significant advantage over the 5050's. Therefore my decision was strictly made on crank brothers reputation, seeing many riders both locally and professionally using them, and the ability to personalize the pedal. After having them a few weeks, I like em'. If you just said that in your experience they fall apart, bend, and the bearings blow out too early, no one can argue with that, that's personal experience. Maybe you got a bad pair, who knows.. but when you describe the pedal as convex and cite that as your reason and your false information is potentially going to influence someone looking to purchase the best pedal for them, it becomes necessary to present the truth. I'm not interested in flat.. I've seen a completely flat single piece of metal out there with a bunch of spikes sticking out of it as a pedal, that doesn't mean I want that pedal. Flatter isn't necessarily better. Weight in grams on a downhill or freeride bike isn't worth arguing over. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

hbmedic said:


> You can be wrong about what you don't like because your description of why you didn't like the product was wrong. I believe the initial author of this thread was looking for ideas on what to buy, testimonials are good but biased complaint and false information I don't believe was his goal. Instead what you should have done was included your last line as your only line and that would've been sufficient. I haven't heard anything bad about 5050 pedals, I know a lot of people that use them. Maybe after having them for a year or more I'll think differently. I looked at several other pedals including the drillium pedals and the DMR V12 pedals and I didn't find any significant advantage over the 5050's. Therefore my decision was strictly made on crank brothers reputation, seeing many riders both locally and professionally using them, and the ability to personalize the pedal. After having them a few weeks, I like em'. If you just said that in your experience they fall apart, bend, and the bearings blow out too early, no one can argue with that, that's personal experience. Maybe you got a bad pair, who knows.. but when you describe the pedal as convex and cite that as your reason and your false information is potentially going to influence someone looking to purchase the best pedal for them, it becomes necessary to present the truth. I'm not interested in flat.. I've seen a completely flat single piece of metal out there with a bunch of spikes sticking out of it as a pedal, that doesn't mean I want that pedal. Flatter isn't necessarily better. Weight in grams on a downhill or freeride bike isn't worth arguing over. Thanks for the reply.


 still lost why i can't believe what i believe. i'll take your word on that one, though.

I believe that the OP wanted advice on which pedals to get, and also which pedals to steer clear of. I voiced my opinion earlier in the thread about which ones i like, and restated it last post.

I was also giving feedback on pedals that i'd not recommend to other riders, based entirely on personal experience, both as a user, and as a shop mechanic who has had to deal with many upset customers due to their pedals inability to perform. enough said. merry Christmas to all, and to all a goodnight.. wait. i'm a day late. :madman:

Edit : The o.p. already ordered a set of Kona wah wahs... back on page 1 i think.


----------



## hbmedic (Dec 8, 2007)

Your obviously entitled to your opinion, see, nothing to argue with there. Didn't present any false information technically about the pedal. Didn't offer anything to the thread either though, just worthless insult from a bored adolescent. Like your mother used to say, if you don't have anything nice to say...hb


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

There always seems to be an argument over 5050s!

But after seeing that picture I probably wouldn't buy them - looks kind of like lego to me..










I like my DMR V12 mags, but I don't believe they would be what OP is after as they seem to have a reputation of not being big enough for big feet, probably why they're perfect for my womens size 8.5 footsies! 

Also got some cheapie mosh bikes half steps on hubbys bike. They have been on there for 6 months and already developed some play in the bearings of the right pedal. (they are unsealed).

Personally I like pedals that:
Have a concave surface
Axle which goes right to the end
Replaceable pins prefereably grub type which can be removed from the top (so you don't damage the pedal removing a bent pin)
And of course good looks (symmetrical, nothing too weird or cluttered).
Also solid and reasonable weight (say under 500g)


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

hbmedic said:


> Your obviously entitled to your opinion, see, nothing to argue with there. Didn't present any false information technically about the pedal. Didn't offer anything to the thread either though, just worthless insult from a bored adolescent. Like your mother used to say, if you don't have anything nice to say...hb


was there really any need for a comment like :nono: that,if you dont like what choofoojoo is saying dont read his threads,i read all threads choofoojoo writes as he has a good idea of what he is talking about.

from a personal stand point i was put of by 5050,just because the grip sucked that bad.

and im with ducktapes likes on pedals.


----------



## nickmpower (Dec 21, 2007)

you guys think they are an improvement to my old pedals? hahaha










They dont really match the bike but as long as they work well i dont care


----------



## hbmedic (Dec 8, 2007)

Again, if you don't have anything nice to say... 

Who cares who you respect, who are you anyway?! :madmax: I was actually referring to another posting and member in the reply you referenced.. maybe if you read the entire thread rather than just your boyfriend's postings you would have realized what I was talking about. :eekster: Furthermore, this happens often in forums. Consumers are actually looking for advantages and personal experience about products their interested in, or for ideas on what to be interested in, and instead they get a bunch of biased insults from people who haven't even used the product and don't even know what their talking about.  It's ridiculous. Then you come in here to defend your better half and chime in with more useless garbage. Go get your mommy to fix you some spaghetti kid, GTF outta' here.:madman:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

nickmpower said:


> you guys think they are an improvement to my old pedals? hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dig your dirt end caps


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

There have actually been MANY complaints about the 50/50. They got a few tweaks for 2008. I gave my old Kona Jacksh!ts to a buddy. He practically threw away his 50/50s after just riding the Konas down the driveway.

That Mantra is old school... and not at all a DH/FR rig. I hope that you don't intend to use it as such.



mitk125 said:


> I have the kona jackshit on my bike and they suck. Got the Kore Elite's and i actually stay on the pedals now. 50 is kind of expensive but they're well worth it





> my previous bike was a 2007 Kona Stinky Deluxe with Kona pedals


You guys probably had the cheap OE model with molded pins.



nickmpower said:


> perhaps i should have waited a little longer before pulling the trigger, BTW i read a bunch of reviews that atom labs pedals were falling off, they have probably fixed the issue by now though


The platform coming off the spindle is still a possibility for any of the pedals that use a circlip to hold everything together.


----------



## hbmedic (Dec 8, 2007)

Dude, how old is that POS? hb

By the way, Ben Boyko, the guy who won Crankworx this year, uses the 5050 pedals and has been using the same pair for the past two years without bending them or having problems with the bearings. Mountain Bike Action Dec 2007 Wonder if he had any big drops on those crappy pedals? Two years, Crankworx, yeah, I'd say their a sufficient pedal. Your right, they suck..


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

hbmedic said:


> Dude, how old is that POS? hb
> 
> By the way, Ben Boyko, the guy who won Crankworx this year, uses the 5050 pedals and has been using the same pair for the past two years without bending them or having problems with the bearings. Mountain Bike Action Dec 2007 Wonder if he had any big drops on those crappy pedals? Two years, Crankworx, yeah, I'd say their a sufficient pedal. Your right, they suck..


I'm sure Crank Bros. paying him to ride their pedals has nothing to do with his choice. Even if he had problems with them I'm sure he can't complain since he rides for them or the fact that he can have a new set after every event if he wants to has nothing to do with it.

I also find it pretty ironic you are the douche bag spouting about "if you have nothing nice to say" ******** yet you rag on this guy about his "old POS" bike?

I can see you will be a useful addition to the forums.:thumbsup:


----------



## stealth71 (Apr 11, 2007)

Kona Wah Wah's are the sh*t.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

hbmedic said:


> Again, if you don't have anything nice to say...
> 
> Who cares who you respect, who are you anyway?! :madmax: I was actually referring to another posting and member in the reply you referenced.. maybe if you read the entire thread rather than just your boyfriend's postings you would have realized what I was talking about. :eekster: Furthermore, this happens often in forums. Consumers are actually looking for advantages and personal experience about products their interested in, or for ideas on what to be interested in, and instead they get a bunch of biased insults from people who haven't even used the product and don't even know what their talking about.  It's ridiculous. Then you come in here to defend your better half and chime in with more useless garbage. Go get your mommy to fix you some spaghetti kid, GTF outta' here.:madman:


steady on there tiger whats up no pills today.

im a consumer just like you im also a biker just like you i also joined this internet community to find and pass on experiences just like you,if you like the 5050 which no other seems to like you use them free country after all.

i stated if you were bothered to read i had tried and found they were awful,now i have you on my back because i gave my honest opinion.

dunno if you read all threads but im not the only one who dislikes them i didnt once slate the pedals i clearly stated i didnt like em.

now dude if you wanna be a complete dick there are other websites available for you to vent your frustration.:thumbsup:

good day to you sir.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Right... Pros ride them... they must be awesome. There are pros that ride RST forks and shocks too... does that mean they're the best?

Besides... you really don't want to be POing your sponsors by talking trash... That's a great way to make sure that you never get sponsored again.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

ha ha hbmedic has to be a complete newb to think all of us on mtbr ride the stuff we do because pro's do.

i also like your other reason for fighting your corner on 5050,you can get em in colours to match your bike,ha ha stupidist reason ever.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

hbmedic said:


> Again, if you don't have anything nice to say...
> 
> Who cares who you respect, who are you anyway?! :madmax: I was actually referring to another posting and member in the reply you referenced.. maybe if you read the entire thread rather than just your boyfriend's postings you would have realized what I was talking about. :eekster: Furthermore, this happens often in forums. Consumers are actually looking for advantages and personal experience about products their interested in, or for ideas on what to be interested in, and instead they get a bunch of biased insults from people who haven't even used the product and don't even know what their talking about.  It's ridiculous. Then you come in here to defend your better half and chime in with more useless garbage. Go get your mommy to fix you some spaghetti kid, GTF outta' here.:madman:


Whoa whoa whoa there cowboy! First of all, Long distance relationships don't work. I'm in colorado, and I believe Konut is in the U.K. So there's none of what you implied going on there.

Furthermore, I would like to say that you are an ignorant fool if you believe that I post information without having first hand experience with products. As not to be a complete Dick here, but I would like to state that I am positive I have made more contributions to these forums as you, and do not take kindly to "GTF outta' here".

This thread is on the verge of being locked due to you, as well as others and I bickering about pedals that the o.p. obviously hasn't bought, nor intends too.

That is all 
-Nick


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

What do you consider as breaking the bank? 5050's are obviously up there in price.

Straitlines are well worth a look, afaik they have a new design for '08 - self lubricating bearings, double circlip design and other improvements, the pedals actually gained 9g each in weight. That tells me they consider quality & construction first.


















https://www.sicklines.com/reviews/straitline_pedals

Of course they do have the "bling" factor to go with it.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

i think he might be joking.... like seriously, who tells a guy

"what? you've ridden them for a year and didn't like them because of the shape, they fell apart, and offered sub par grip? well, i've had them for a week and i haven't heard of any problems with them, so you must be wrong, plus a pro rides on them!" 

and then "well....uhhh...now that i look like a tool, uhhh....why are you talking crap about other peoples stuff"

and then "dude your bike is teh suxz0r!" 

its gotta be a joke


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

......maybe it depends on the foot model the maker uses..

...DMR must have a good un, cos I have lovely feet and Dmrs feel perfect for me


----------



## hbmedic (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah, I'm sure he's just a liar, oh and that he would stake his ability to win in competition not to mention potentially risk career ending injury by jumping from giant jumbotrons doing 360's on a pedal that might break off, and all in the name of free pedals.. Very doubtful, but nice try. You haters will find logic in anything to support how you feel about something. And yes, that bike needs to be retired, sorry to say that but that is ridiculous. Funny calling me a douche bag, I live in a million dollar neighborhood in Huntington Beach 7 blocks from the beach, you live in Jersey?! What a joke. I get a new bike every year, just bought a 2007 Kona Stinky Deluxe in August and upgraded everything on the bike.. A few weeks ago I bought a brand new Specialized Demo 7 and again, upgraded everything on the bike.. Technology changes, improvements are made almost as fast as the computer industry.. you must keep up to be competitive and to enable yourself to improve and go bigger and faster.. The nothing nice to say reference was regarding the topic. Seems like at the beginning of this thread everyone was just putting in what they liked about pedals they were using, then as soon as someone put in something about the 5050's, a pedal you see in widespread professional use, a pedal that was represented on almost all of the brand new bikes by many major companies at Interbike (such as Santa Cruz, Marin, Scott, Fire Eye, and Quamen), and a pedal advocated and used by the best pro's in the world including Steve Peat, Sam Hill, Ben Boyko and many others who are world champions all of which rely completely on pedals as a the most vital contact point between them and their bike supposedly just for endorsement not actually for grip, comfort, technology, or reliability.. Someone had to attack the 5050's.. rather than just continue with the theme of the thread and advocate the pedal they like. I just thought it was ridiculous and unnecessary. But thanks for the criticism, look outside, what do you see?! Cold, dirty, smelly? I see palm trees, green grass, and 60+ degree weather.. Have a happy new year in New Jersey.. Not even a nice place to visit, why don't you change your location to New York, at least NY is fun to visit. hb


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

combatkimura said:


> WahWahs look really nice.
> 
> I like these too, $65 at danscomp.com


Best pedals ever. I've been rocking them for quite some time now. BMX pedals are where it's at.... most mtb pedals are overpriced and sucky.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Still... the only reasoning he can come up with is that "pros ride them."

Have you seen the broken RST space forks? There were pros riding those...


----------



## nickmpower (Dec 21, 2007)

hbmedic said:


> Yeah, I'm sure he's just a liar, oh and that he would stake his ability to win in competition not to mention potentially risk career ending injury by jumping from giant jumbotrons doing 360's on a pedal that might break off, and all in the name of free pedals.. Very doubtful, but nice try. You haters will find logic in anything to support how you feel about something. And yes, that bike needs to be retired, sorry to say that but that is ridiculous. Funny calling me a douche bag, I live in a million dollar neighborhood in Huntington Beach 7 blocks from the beach, you live in Jersey?! What a joke. I get a new bike every year, just bought a 2007 Kona Stinky Deluxe in August and upgraded everything on the bike.. A few weeks ago I bought a brand new Specialized Demo 7 and again, upgraded everything on the bike.. Technology changes, improvements are made almost as fast as the computer industry.. you must keep up to be competitive and to enable yourself to improve and go bigger and faster.. The nothing nice to say reference was regarding the topic. Seems like at the beginning of this thread everyone was just putting in what they liked about pedals they were using, then as soon as someone put in something about the 5050's, a pedal you see in widespread professional use, a pedal that was represented on almost all of the brand new bikes by many major companies at Interbike (such as Santa Cruz, Marin, Scott, Fire Eye, and Quamen), and a pedal advocated and used by the best pro's in the world including Steve Peat, Sam Hill, Ben Boyko and many others who are world champions all of which rely completely on pedals as a the most vital contact point between them and their bike supposedly just for endorsement not actually for grip, comfort, technology, or reliability.. Someone had to attack the 5050's.. rather than just continue with the theme of the thread and advocate the pedal they like. I just thought it was ridiculous and unnecessary. But thanks for the criticism, look outside, what do you see?! Cold, dirty, smelly? I see palm trees, green grass, and 60+ degree weather.. Have a happy new year in New Jersey.. Not even a nice place to visit, why don't you change your location to New York, at least NY is fun to visit. hb


wow, just wow.

first off, you are going to get banned for being such a looser

second, I need to retire my bike because its old? You must be one spoiled little *****. I challenge you to find another full suspension bike that weighs 25 lbs. Have you ever even ridden a klein mantra? Maybe i havent gotten a new bike because i like my Klein so much. Ever think of that? Sure its not the most advanced bike in the world, but as long as you dont ride it like a wanker and can do plenty from road to jumps and as long as you dont lean over the handle bars like an idiot it can go downhill too. Yes, despite all the internet rumors you can in fact ride the bike downhill, without doing a faceplant, imagine that. You can continue wasting your money getting a new bike every week but its not going to make you look cool or be liked


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

hbmedic said:


> Funny calling me a douche bag, I live in a million dollar neighborhood in Huntington Beach 7 blocks from the beach, you live in Jersey?!


ya still a douche bag, you cant buy your way out of being a douche bag,

keep going, maybee you'll say some more **** that proves your a spoiled brat, who also happens to be a big DB


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

nice bike nickmpower,i remember when they first came out,um nice,and scary light.

and hbmedic,most people who boast about where they live or what they have talk out of there butt holes,i dont care where you live i like my life and technology moves on yes but the demo 7 and kona stinky platform is old now,i should know i have a stinky primo fully done up by the way.

also being a prick in life gets you know respect,whats the matter cant afford your penis extension.

i cant even believe im feeding this piss ant TROLL.

hbmedic could you also post some more useless crap i want my post counter upto 2000,if its gonna be garbage again fair do i aint fussed.


----------



## hbmedic (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm liked plenty, thanks for playin'.. and I'm not sure but I think there are plenty of full suspension bikes around 25lbs, maybe from Cannondale and Specialized, maybe even Ellsworth, not sure about Intense, but these days there are plenty of full suspension cross country oriented bikes around 25 lbs, and those bikes, have front fork suspension that actually works, that front fork looks so old that even a rebuild wouldn't work very well and I'm not even going to comment on the rear shock or whatever that is.. I don't buy bikes to look cool, I buy bikes to continue to take advantage of advancement in technology that affords us the ability to go bigger, go faster, jump higher with confidence that our equipment is not going to fail. The more confidence you have in your equipment the more likely you are to test your boundaries and improve. I'd put my bike up against that Klein any day of the week and twice on Sunday.. Is Klein even still in business? And I'm not little, I'm 38 years old, I've served in the military twice, once before and once after 9/11, and I've been a Paramedic in the 2nd most populated city in this country for 7 years now. If I'm spoiled, I spoil myself..and I spoil my kids. I buy the best and only the best, I don't settle for anything and I don't keep anything past it's prime. I don't see that as a waste and when I'm done with the last bike I sell it on e-bay to another idiot like you for a minimal loss over what I paid for it new.. 

My reason for liking the 5050 pedals are many, the least of which are that most pro's use them. You just keep using whatever you want and the pro's and I will keep using the 5050's, you stay where your comfortable. We'll keep moving up. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Whoa...

e-fight.

My take:

1. 5050's are OK. I had 'em. They worked fine. Whatever.
2. I'm pretty sure Sam Hill and Nathan Rennie can do what they do on their 5050s on ANY set of pedals. You guys buy into the marketing hype too much.
3. Bragging about your neighborhood on the Internet stopped being cool in high school.
4. I wouldn't huck that Klein off a roof, but DH is what you make of it. Looks pretty cool though; must be fun to ride. Definitely a relic bike.

At the end of the day, pedals are like condoms. It's all about preference. And just like condoms, I wish there'd be an end-all-be-all one...


----------



## hbmedic (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow, I really hope you dropped outta' school in the 8th grade, I'd hate to know that you made it through some public or private school district in this country with that spelling and punctuation.

Anyway, you can think what you want. Kona Stinky Primo is just a purple version of the same frame with better components. When your going to buy a bike to put on aftermarket components that are better than the Primo version, why would you spend the extra money!? Ridiculous.. not to mention I just got rid of the Stinky. Kona is a good mid-level bike for less than $3k but it's not a Specialized Demo. The linkage on the 2007 and 2008 models are different from the 2006 and before models, so the Demo name may be a few years old now but the technology has advanced. I realize the Kona models have not and that's why I moved on. The difference in acceleration between the Kona Stinky and the Demo 7 is ridiculous. I didn't even expect that much of a difference when I changed tot he Demo. It's in a different league. I don't need your respect son, I've earned it, I will never see you, meet you, or care about you, so I don't need your respect. Nothing you say means anything to me. I think I just realized that you may be in the UK, nevermind the educational reference, now I know what the problem is. Thank god you weren't educated in this country. Hopefully. hb


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

They who boast most, generally fail most, for deeds are silent.

Well I am certainly wiser than this man. It is only too likely that neither of us has any knowledge to boast of; but he thinks that he knows something which he does not know, whereas I am quite conscious of my ignorance. At any rate it seems that I am wiser than he is to this small extent, that I do not think that I know what I do not know. -Socrates

The man who knows his worth respects his fellow man because he respects himself first. He does not boast; is not self-seeking; nor does he force his personal opinion on others.


----------



## hbmedic (Dec 8, 2007)

I can't remember whether or not I've failed yet.. and I guarantee you that the person who believes in those sayings enough to quote them, hopes their true so he doesn't feel sorry for himself. Make no mistake, I worked hard, I went to school, I have a degree in EMS and a degree in Occupational Safety & Health/Fire Science, as I stated before, I served in the military twice, I'm not boasting or bragging, I'm adding to my credibility. Everyone on forums just assumes your some kid sitting around saying your the king of the world, I'm neither. Nor does it really matter. This thread is about pedals, not about me, or you, or Jersey. You can come on here and put in false information, say this or that about the pedals rather than just tell the guy what pedals you like and why but that doesn't mean I'm going to stand by and let you misrepresent the product I like and possibly influence this guy in the wrong direction. Now your sitting there looking at your bike, or looking at your neighborhood, or looking at your pocket and feeling jealous and angry hoping that I'm a liar sitting in a trailer in Arkansas. If that makes you feel better, so be it. Good for you, whatever makes you happy I say. In the end, happiness is all you have to look back on. I assure you I have everything I want, whenever I want it, or close to it. I'm happy and I'm not looking out my window, looking at my bike, or looking at my pocket worried about what you have or don't have nor am I hoping you are lieing. I've got mine, my wife has hers, and my son's have theirs, that's all that matters to me. 

I like the 5050's, period, nuff' said. hb


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

what would make me happy is you doing a 4 foot drop to flat on your sweet little demo and the pedal shearing off and ricocheting into your nut-sac. but that will never happen, you prob cant even do 4 ft drops.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

son cool,im 34 and being called son by a know it all.

dude im not into internet fights but im also for the little guy.

when i first posted on mtbr i wasnt a jerk and if nickmpower likes his bike why knock him for it,yeah the 5050 looks pretty but it didnt work for me.

so what your a medic and you were in the army and my heart goes out to all that lost friends and family of 911 but thats not what we are talking about.

and im sorry but my bud has a demo and theres no real difference,and sorry to burst your bubble but the only reason the demo out pedals the stinky could be down to tire weight.

if you want to live long and prosper on mtbr may i suggest an attitude change.

also for your info rennie is on burgtec penthouse flats.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

First off HB a big Fvck you. I wasn't going to play your little game but bashing someones home is where I see a valid reason to be a little perturbed .I live in New Jersey in the mountains where it is rather nice actually and nowhere near the oil refineries and airport (not hating on north jersey in anyway since it is cool just more urban) but I'm sure it isn't a nice place to visit. Thats cool you have money and college degrees... So do I. Whats your point? I get a lot of new bikes, does that make me better than anyone? Didn't think so. I live in one of the wealthiest counties in the US and went to National Blue Ribbon school system so New Jersey must really suck. I'm sure New Jersey is smelly and dirty. You hit the nail on the head sporto. It would have been really cool if you lived in the part of Cali that caught on fire. then something good would have come of the wildfires... You being homeless. Have a good night, I'm gonna go huff factory fumes and write my name in the dirt on the sidewalk out front of my government provided housing unit.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Those things don't add to your credibility but the way you speak of them does give us a better picture of the type of person that you are. It is nice that you have your house and palm trees and expensive bike things to make yourself feel good. I could live in the most horrible place in the world with nothing but shelter and food that I've built and gathered myself and I'm positive that I would still feel good about who I was. The last thing that anyone feels here is jealousy of your possessions as there are much better choices for the money.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Everybody knows that a million dollar house in that area isn't that big anyways... My guess is that it's less than 3000 square feet. A million bucks will buy you a real nice 7000+ square feet in a very nice area of the midwest. Bigger if you don't care whether or not the address is a Naperville address. Our lot sizes are more generous too.

Hey. I'm a college kid and I own three cars and a few bikes. I'm better than all of you that only own one bike.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

wow...chill out kids. 

people have their own preferences. If you tell me you're faster, go bigger, and are smoother and more stylish then me, I couldn't care less - maybe you are, maybe you aren't, who cares. If you tell me you have more fun then me going down the hill, then i'll call you an idiot! I have a great deal of fun. I'm sure the OP has fun on his klein. hbmedic is allowed to have fun on his demo. thats what mtb is about.


----------



## andykrow (Apr 3, 2005)

fvck the haters. whoever has the most fun wins.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

hbmedic said:


> Yeah, I'm sure he's just a liar, oh and that he would stake his ability to win in competition not to mention potentially risk career ending injury by jumping from giant jumbotrons doing 360's on a pedal that might break off, and all in the name of free pedals.. Very doubtful, but nice try. You haters will find logic in anything to support how you feel about something. And yes, that bike needs to be retired, sorry to say that but that is ridiculous. Funny calling me a douche bag, I live in a million dollar neighborhood in Huntington Beach 7 blocks from the beach, you live in Jersey?! What a joke. I get a new bike every year, just bought a 2007 Kona Stinky Deluxe in August and upgraded everything on the bike.. A few weeks ago I bought a brand new Specialized Demo 7 and again, upgraded everything on the bike.. Technology changes, improvements are made almost as fast as the computer industry.. you must keep up to be competitive and to enable yourself to improve and go bigger and faster.. The nothing nice to say reference was regarding the topic. Seems like at the beginning of this thread everyone was just putting in what they liked about pedals they were using, then as soon as someone put in something about the 5050's, a pedal you see in widespread professional use, a pedal that was represented on almost all of the brand new bikes by many major companies at Interbike (such as Santa Cruz, Marin, Scott, Fire Eye, and Quamen), and a pedal advocated and used by the best pro's in the world including Steve Peat, Sam Hill, Ben Boyko and many others who are world champions all of which rely completely on pedals as a the most vital contact point between them and their bike supposedly just for endorsement not actually for grip, comfort, technology, or reliability.. Someone had to attack the 5050's.. rather than just continue with the theme of the thread and advocate the pedal they like. I just thought it was ridiculous and unnecessary. But thanks for the criticism, look outside, what do you see?! Cold, dirty, smelly? I see palm trees, green grass, and 60+ degree weather.. Have a happy new year in New Jersey.. Not even a nice place to visit, why don't you change your location to New York, at least NY is fun to visit. hb


Here we go *again*... Steve Peat *CLIPS IN* using *MALLETS*...

They use them because they get paid to.

¿Comprendes?


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Ben Boyko could rip on a Pacifica and 50/50's still blow.


----------



## hbmedic (Dec 8, 2007)

Point is, he lands huge jumps and huge tricks on 5050 pedals and has on a single pair over the past two years without trouble. You just haven't been through the class on logic yet. I understand. Keep ripping on the pedals, crank brothers are laughing all the way to the bank. I could care less either way, like I said, I have em', I even bought all different color plates, and I think they are great. Actually I probably could've purchased any of the pedals I was considering such as the DMR V12 and others and liked them just as much. You guys are just so bored you want to argue.. I'm kind of bored too. Anyway, have a great weekend I'll be out in the hills overlooking Laguna Beach wearing a t-shirt and shorts riding single track toward the ocean. I'm sure you'll have fun where you are as well, actually maybe not, but it was a good thought. hb


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

hbmedic said:


> Point is, he lands huge jumps and huge tricks on 5050 pedals and has on a single pair over the past two years without trouble. You just haven't been through the class on logic yet. I understand. Keep ripping on the pedals, crank brothers are laughing all the way to the bank. I could care less either way, like I said, I have em', I even bought all different color plates, and I think they are great. Actually I probably could've purchased any of the pedals I was considering such as the DMR V12 and others and liked them just as much. You guys are just so bored you want to argue.. I'm kind of bored too. Anyway, have a great weekend I'll be out in the hills overlooking Laguna Beach wearing a t-shirt and shorts riding single track toward the ocean. I'm sure you'll have fun where you are as well, actually maybe not, but it was a good thought. hb


good for you! i'll be doing the same thing in Santa Barbara!

my trails are longer nah nah!!!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll be riding singletrack tomorrow, sunday, maybe monday and tuesday... lots of fun.


----------



## hbmedic (Dec 8, 2007)

Let me get this straight, you want to try to compare Santa Barbara to Huntington Beach and Laguna Beach?! Nice try. Santa Barbara is a nice place to visit for 1/2 a day, after that it has nothing to offer, that's why you people like living up there because you can't handle dense population. Fortunately for me, along with dense population come things to do other than sit on a porch bored out of my mind or walk down a single street made up of junk and antique shops.. The only people who have fun in Santa Barbara are the students at UCSB, and you probably don't like them either.. Do you William?! hb


----------



## nickmpower (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that you've gotten your ass kicked. Many times.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

This thread is a mess.

sixsixtysix, please lock this.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Rb said:


> This thread is a mess.
> 
> sixsixtysix, please lock this.


I'll motion for a thread lock as well. 
i'm pretty sure the o.p. got what he wanted waaay back on page 1. :madman:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

agreed. apparently having fun is a contest.


----------



## andykrow (Apr 3, 2005)

hah! no contest. but I know I have fun. and dernit my bike is three years old!! apparently i could be having more fun. guess i need a new job


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

I hope I didn't upset anyone with my opinion of 50/50's ( I would rather have rusty barbwire jambed up my peehole). Crank Brothers should make a helmet in various colors to match the pedals that will protect feelings too.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm sure that you have personally serialized each and every piece of Boyko's pedals to know that he has had the same pedals with no issues for 2 years.

Seriously... a pro riding a product does not make it the best. Giant Canada's DH team bikes are outfitted with RaceFace gear and Hayes brakes. Are they the best? Certainly not. Before there used to be a ton of riders on Hayes El Camino brakes... and we all know that those were a flop. Cody Warren? He runs Hayes Nine brakes and SRAM sx5 derailleur. Sternberg runs Hayes Nine brakes and Rhynolite rims. There are tons of riders on the Hayes Nine brakes... does that mean they're good? No. They're often (rightfully) slated for being poorly built and having even poorer performance.

How does your living situation influence your knowledge or riding ability?


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm gonna my 50/50's to this homeless guy in town, that lives out of a Burley trailer. I hope he's drunk enough to take them.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

hbmedic said:


> [dumba$$]Yeah, I'm sure he's just a liar, oh and that he would stake his ability to win in competition not to mention potentially risk career ending injury by jumping from giant jumbotrons doing 360's on a pedal that might break off, and all in the name of free pedals.. Very doubtful, but nice try... [/dumba$$] [douche nozzle] And yes, that bike needs to be retired, sorry to say that but that is ridiculous.[/douche nozzle] [douche bag] Funny calling me a douche bag, I live in a million dollar neighborhood in Huntington Beach 7 blocks from the beach, you live in Jersey?! What a joke. [/douche bag] [brat] I get a new bike every year, just bought a 2007 Kona Stinky Deluxe in August and upgraded everything on the bike.. A few weeks ago I bought a brand new Specialized Demo 7 and again, upgraded everything on the bike... [/brat] Technology changes, improvements are made almost as fast as the computer industry.. you must keep up to be competitive and to enable yourself to improve and go bigger and faster.. The nothing nice to say reference was regarding the topic. Seems like at the beginning of this thread everyone was just putting in what they liked about pedals they were using, then as soon as someone put in something about the 5050's,[a55 talk] a pedal you see in widespread professional use, a pedal that was represented on almost all of the brand new bikes by many major companies at Interbike (such as Santa Cruz, Marin, Scott, Fire Eye, and Quamen), and a pedal advocated and used by the best pro's in the world including Steve Peat, Sam Hill, Ben Boyko and many others who are world champions all of which rely completely on pedals as a the most vital contact point between them and their bike supposedly just for endorsement not actually for grip, comfort, technology, or reliability.. Someone had to attack the 5050's.. rather than just continue with the theme of the thread and advocate the pedal they like. [/a55 talk] I just thought it was ridiculous and unnecessary. [douche bag] But thanks for the criticism, look outside, what do you see?! Cold, dirty, smelly? I see palm trees, green grass, and 60+ degree weather.. Have a happy new year in New Jersey.. Not even a nice place to visit, why don't you change your location to New York, at least NY is fun to visit. hb [/douche bag]


What size helmet do you wear hb? I think we have steeped on an ego here people, prepare for a continuation of this pointless flame war all for the sake of boredom and a man's supposed pride. I think I'm gonna give this quote war a rest unlike I had planned, but like will said, you could be living a lot better hb for the money you have. Chicagoland has some great urban. BTW: IF IT AINT BROKE DON'T FIX IT
also: further proof that you are a douchebag


hbmedic said:


> Let me get this straight, you want to try to compare Santa Barbara to Huntington Beach and Laguna Beach?! Nice try. Santa Barbara is a nice place to visit for 1/2 a day, after that it has nothing to offer, that's why you people like living up there because you can't handle dense population. Fortunately for me, along with dense population come things to do other than sit on a porch bored out of my mind or walk down a single street made up of junk and antique shops.. The only people who have fun in Santa Barbara are the students at UCSB, and you probably don't like them either.. Do you William?! hb


and i would like to point out the point of your PWNAGE hb


XSL_WiLL said:


> I'm sure that you have personally serialized each and every piece of Boyko's pedals to know that he has had the same pedals with no issues for 2 years.
> 
> Seriously... a pro riding a product does not make it the best. Giant Canada's DH team bikes are outfitted with RaceFace gear and Hayes brakes. Are they the best? Certainly not. Before there used to be a ton of riders on Hayes El Camino brakes... and we all know that those were a flop. Cody Warren? He runs Hayes Nine brakes and SRAM sx5 derailleur. Sternberg runs Hayes Nine brakes and Rhynolite rims. There are tons of riders on the Hayes Nine brakes... does that mean they're good? No. They're often (rightfully) slated for being poorly built and having even poorer performance.
> 
> *How does your living situation influence your knowledge or riding ability?*





tacubaya said:


> Here we go *again*... Steve Peat *CLIPS IN* using *MALLETS*...
> 
> They use them because they get paid to.
> 
> ¿Comprendes?


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

..about the Santa Barbara thing....I think its a very cool place...they let me put my bicycle on a rack on the bus..for free and the people where interesting :thumbsup: 
Laguna seemed (mostly) for posing, but I only went there once so maybe it was just posing day when I went...

...carry on


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

..Remember Pedals are like arseholes...everyone has em


----------



## hbmedic (Dec 8, 2007)

Never actually. I'm quite intimidating and agressive in person, I actually have never been in a fight. I piss a lot of people off and I love confrontation but for one reason or another, never been in a fight. Thanks for asking. hb


----------



## hbmedic (Dec 8, 2007)

I like Hayes Brakes, and I've used them on at least 2 bikes and never had a problem, right now I have juicy, never used juicy before, still haven't had a problem. I love Race Face products, on my last bike I had the Ride DH crank with the Diabolus BB, worked great. I love the Race Face line of products. Currently I'm using the Shimano Hone crank and I like that too, again, no problems. I also considered the Gravity Light crank and the Saint. As I said before, pedals are your main contact point between you and the bike, they have to be sturdy, and I believe most pedals out there are made to perform well. Seems to me, companies making bikes and bike products, especially in the $2k+ range really care about their customers and the quality of their product. They know you guys are really using their products too the limit and they want to impress you, they want to make more money, they want you to tell your friends and be happy. Not only that, but they don't want a class action lawsuit destroying their profit margin because a bunch of downhill or freeride mountain bikers broke their legs, ribs, arms, or face on a jump because their pedals failed. Some people buy a car and they end up with a vehicle that has a lot of mechanical issues for some reason, they end up taking it in for service all of the time, it breaks down, they need to get a new engine prematurely and finally they get rid of it. 200,000 other people drive that same car every day for years and never have a problem but if you ask that person, that car is the worst car on the market and they would rather drive a bug than that car again. Like I said at the beginning, on these threads, just recommend the product you like and stop the ridiculous and useless biased insults and misinformation just because you don't like a product. Recommend what you like and move on. That's what should be going on here.. instead we've got a lot of teenagers who have no idea what goes into manufacturing, what goes into risk management, what goes into profit margins and liability, and they just think that all of the pro's out there are using products that suck just to gain sponsorship money and free stuff. That may work for a month but the first or maybe second time that product fails or has issues preventing them from competing at the highest level, their going to move on regardless or their going to get with product development and quality control at the manufacturer and improve the product where its failing. You just have no idea what your talking about, that is where success and education influence knowledge about all things, not just riding. You call me the know it all, you guys are the Know it all. Someone told me once, Know what you Know, but more importantly Know what you Don't Know. Meaning, if you realize what you don't know and don't pretend to know something about it, you won't go out on a limb and fail. Move on, this thread is dead and is way off topic all because you guys want to attack me over pedals. Ridiculous. Oh, and I'm the bad guy. Who cares, I'll never see any of you or know any of you anyway, who cares what people write on these forums. You all act as if we're in school or something. Just exchange information and go ride, stop arguing over stupid stuff for no reason. No one's opinion changed here regardless of how many people said 5050's suck. That's like saying Terrell Owens sucks. Until your a pro football player making millions and running by defenders in the National Football League, you suck. Even the worst player on an NFL roster doesn't suck. Recommend what you like and move on. If you had a problem, state the problem you had based on personal experience, don't just look at the pedal or whatever other product and say, I don't like the big hump in the middle, I think that's stupid. That means nothing and your just an idiot. Now, have a Happy New Year and let's all go ride. I will not be replying to anyone so go ahead and continue to attack me or whatever you need to do fulfill your issues. See ya' hb


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

hbmedic said:


> I will not be replying to anyone


Good.

You should stop posting.

Thanks.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Is there a record post length with no paragraphs or something?


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

its a funny old world for sure.

you blame posters on mtbr when it was you who started the argument.

also from your lack of respect of nickmpowers bike leads me to believe your a glory rider with toys otherwise why come out with a statement that his bike was pos,no good digging trenches now,trenches are ment to be dug before the war starts.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

hey! i'm a glory rider and i'm not a dick! don't go baggin on us glory riders


----------

